# Summer Flowering Phalaenopsis species



## bigleaf (Jul 10, 2016)

Phal cornu-cervi f. flava (peloric) - this is a clone, some revert back to normal flower. This one seems to be consistent.






Phal cornu-cervi f. red - this is a clone. Most have white lip. This one has reddish color on the lip. Alas photo is not very clear.





Phal corningiana 'Chin Yo' x sib





Phal corningiana 'Fernbrook' AM/AOS x 'Dowery'





Phal corningiana 'Fernbrook' AM/AOS





Phal sanderiana





Phal sumatrana





Phal bellina 'GW103'





Phal violacea var alba 'Mainshow' X self - Phal violacea var alba 'Mainshow' X self - Mother plant is said to be wild collected. Most of Phal violacea var alba offered today have phal micholitzii in the background - making them easier to grow than pure species.





Phal violacea var coerulea (Taiwan blue)






Phal bellina var coerulea (blue)





Phal bellina - Tying Shin sib cross - lip looks rather large, leaves have heavy substance.


----------



## abax (Jul 10, 2016)

As I scrolled through the photos, I liked each one better than
the last! My sanderianas are in bud too and it's very exciting to watch the progress of the buds. The 'Fernbrook'
is amazing. The soft color of the violacea (Taiwan Blue)
is very appealing to me as well. Oh, just send them all!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 10, 2016)

Gorgeous group! I love the corningianas and the last bellina.


----------



## Rick (Jul 10, 2016)

All wonderful.:clap::clap:

I also have fasciata in bloom, Do you have any of these Peter?


----------



## abax (Jul 10, 2016)

My fasciata just finished blooming. It's a very dependable
Phal. I may have a keiki or two if I remember correctly.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 11, 2016)

All excellent examples, but cornu-cervi peloric, sumatrana and corningiana 'Fernbrook' are especially :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2016)

Phal sumatrana!!! Very nice.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 11, 2016)

All very lovely!

It's funny how the petals are wavy on the first one.
Like dancing arms. lol


----------



## JAB (Jul 11, 2016)

Very nice Phals!


----------



## Marco (Jul 11, 2016)

Very nice. I particularly like the cornu-cervi f. flava and corningiana


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm in love with corningiana and sumatrana! I have one of the latter, but not as nice as this one!


----------



## John M (Jul 12, 2016)

Wow! All VERY nice! Thanks!

BTW: My sanderiana was a lot more pink. Yours looks to me as if it's amabilis. Did you get the names mixed up....or, does sanderians also come in a VERY light version? It's not even the same shape as mine. Here's mine....looks very different.http://forum.theorchidsource.com/gallery/60/medium/14492.jpg

Here's a close-up of the callus.http://forum.theorchidsource.com/gallery/60/medium/14538.jpg


----------



## bigleaf (Jul 12, 2016)

John M said:


> BTW: My sanderiana was a lot more pink. Yours looks to me as if it's amabilis. Did you get the names mixed up....or, does sanderians also come in a VERY light version? It's not even the same shape as mine. Here's mine....looks very different.



Phal sanderiana doesn't have to be pink. These are seed grown - and couple has light lavender color. I wouldn't be surprised if hybridizers select darker color - and make the pink color the 'norm' of what we cultivate.

An example is Phal amboinensis var common - white background with larger flower. The discovery of yellow base color has been popular so it is harder to find var common than the yellow color form now.

Also we are seeing more Phal bellina var coerulea available today than the normal color Phal bellina.


----------



## John M (Jul 12, 2016)

Okay. Thanks very much! I'm no expert on this species by any means. I've only ever owned the one plant; so, that's the limit of my experience and knowledge. Being quite pink made me assume that's a required characteristic for them all.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 12, 2016)

PaphMadMan said:


> All excellent examples, but cornu-cervi peloric, sumatrana and corningiana 'Fernbrook' are especially :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:



My choices except I love all the cornu-cervi, and corningiana is stunning beyond words.


----------



## Markhamite (Jul 16, 2016)

Lovely collection.


----------



## bigleaf (Jul 20, 2016)

Found a peloric Phal cornu-cervi flowering today.


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Jul 20, 2016)

My Violacea twins today 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Jul 21, 2016)

All very nice. Excellent collection

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

